# 2007 RFRA Red Snapper Pics



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry the pictures are dark, we took them at night after the awards banquet right before we cleaned them. The largest was 25.8lbs, the other two were 22lbs. Thanks again to Capt. Paul and the RFRA for putting on a great tournament.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish Rich when you doing your next rescue class?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

the next Rescue Class will start on Monday October 29. We will meet for 15 minutes to plan an academic session, a pool session, and some dive days.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Studs!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mang... that is one sow!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

thanksman, that wasa personal best day for me for Snapper.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Fish!!!


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Speared aboard the "holy Spear-it" of coarse!!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

what boat was that? I don't remember.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

maybe being left at the dock next time will jog your memory!!!:blownaway


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Rich and Kevin!!!:clap:clap:clap:clap

Looks like this weekend the weather is gonna be trash again.:doh I just wannna shoot somethion! Preferably a fish!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice Rich!!!

Dang its been awhile!! I'm ate up with envy and admiration:clap



See ya this weekend, Reese


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (10/23/2007)*maybe being left at the dock next time will jog your memory!!!:blownaway


Don't act like you can go diving without me. You know you need me there to hold your hand and convince you that everything is going to be ok. Plus, I'm the only idiot that will go out in 6ft seas and dive all day!! Well, next to you that is. 

Just kidding man, if it weren't for you taking us out, I'd never shoot big fish. Anybody that wants to get on some big fish go dive with Kevin on the Holy Spear-it. Great boat, great captain, big fish.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *spearfisher (10/23/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *holy Spear-it (10/23/2007)*maybe being left at the dock next time will jog your memory!!!:blownaway
> ...




Hell Rich, you know I'll go out there with a black eye and get sea sick just to be on the damn water!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard about the black eye angrydolphin! Dang antanaes!

Rich....I like them blue zip ties on them there fish. They were jokin bout that last friday bout you not being there with multiple colored zipties to identify fish! And had fun meetin yer girl last saturday at Reeses halloween party. You guys jetted off kinda early though!:toast


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

nice snapper rich. maybe one day i can shoot some like that. of course getting out to dive would help. i mention the shock cord. even though y'all suffered some bumps and other stuff, sounded like a great diving and spearfishing.

hey clay they left early cause she had to be in by curfew. her twin sister (yeah i know 2 of them) is very strict. heheheheheheehhe. i'm sure she talked everybodies ears off. girl just doesn't shut up!!


----------

